# Arborist on the Move.



## highclimber47 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am a Arborist in Salt Lake City looking to take the next step in my career. I have worked with smaller companies in the past, now I am looking for more security with a larger, more established company. My young family has done quite a bit of moving around, and are looking to settle down for a few years.

I have been climbing trees for three years, with a lifetime rock climbing experience as a solid foundation. As a climber I have removed giant Cottonwoods over million dollar homes and finely pruned Japanese Maples in immaculate landscapes. I am a dynamic climber focused on moving safely, efficiently, and mitigating my impact on the tree through the use of any tool at my disposal. Competition and recreational climbing is also a big interest of mine. At last years Utah Tree Climbing Championship I placed second in the state in the masters challenge. I plan on testing for my ISA arborist and tree worker certifications this spring. 

My family is looking to relocate, and we are open to offers national or international. Highly ethical pruning standards, competitive pay, and health insurance are a must. I want to be working for company that does not allow any form of improper pruning, and is truly working to improve the community. 

If it looks like a potential fit let me know and I can furnish a resume, and letters of recommendation. 

Tracy Brandt 
[email protected]


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 2, 2008)

*PM SEnt*

private message sent


----------

